# Anyone care to guess????



## Mrs.Impatient

this is 11.2 week scan :( 
I know it is not a good image but it's all I have. 
Guess away please!!!
Gender scan at 2:30pm tomorrow and cannot for the life of me get some rest.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=153813598119527&set=t.100004726630126&type=3&theater


----------



## Misscalais

Won't let me see it Hun.
Ps what are you hoping for?


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

https://i695.photobucket.com/albums...g 2013/216632_153813598119527_203691325_n.jpg


----------



## Misscalais

Sorry Hun I didn't realise it was you! Lol just having a look now :)


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

Misscalais said:


> Won't let me see it Hun.
> Ps what are you hoping for?

I desperately want a boy :D


----------



## Misscalais

Ok so going by that pic I'm going to say boy but its very hard to see lol


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

Misscalais said:


> Ok so going by that pic I'm going to say boy but its very hard to see lol

Lol it was a really bad picture. The doctors machine didnt print pics so had to take it with my phone. I have one more not sure how good it is but will post link after I upload it :)


https://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv313/KRAZYBLU09/f1bfbc3f-18c7-4c45-863e-36b51888ff61_zps76cb66cd.jpg


----------



## Misscalais

Lol! No worries ill look at it once you pop it up.
Totally didn't realise who I was talking to till I seen you reply on your other thread :dohh: lol!


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

Misscalais said:


> Lol! No worries ill look at it once you pop it up.
> Totally didn't realise who I was talking to till I seen you reply on your other thread :dohh: lol!

Lol thank you!!!

Oh its ok babyandbump is a big world with many users lol


----------



## motherofboys

I'm rubbish at this but I'll keep everything crossed for you


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

Thank you! I don't know why I have been so nervous about this!!!

Fx I could not sleep last night I went to bed at 6 am and now I am up andcant go back to sleep.


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm not seeing a nub! Guessing boy just from the feeling I get looking at it!


----------



## motherofboys

How much longer? Or have you already been. I'm not sure how much the time difference is between us LOL


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

motherofboys said:


> How much longer? Or have you already been. I'm not sure how much the time difference is between us LOL

Lol I don't go until 2:30pm so ill be leaving home in about 30 minutes to be there by 2:00pm
My daughter decided to change her mind at the last minute and vote for team girl...:( so I am guessing it's another DD. 
I will be sad if it is but I am sure I will get over it soon (I hope) I more than likely will have record the ultrasound and have the tech write the gender in an envelope so that I can prepare myself before opening it and I will record that as well and post the links here.


----------



## maybebaby3

Any update?


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

maybebaby3 said:


> Any update?

Nothing yet. Waiting for my name to be called.


----------



## maybebaby3

Exciting!!!!!


----------



## dollych

Oooh exciting. Really hope you get your boy. Good luck and let us know xxx


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

It's another girl. 
I can't stop crying.


----------



## motherofboys

Oh hun, hugs to you! I'm so sorry you didn't get your boy xxx


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

motherofboys said:


> Oh hun, hugs to you! I'm so sorry you didn't get your boy xxx

Thank you. 
Does anyone know if 9oz at 19.4 weeks pregnant is bad?
tech said baby was breech but said that baby should move,what will happen if baby stays that way? and what exactly is breech?


----------



## Misscalais

Oh Hun, I'm sorry you didn't get your son :(
But congrats on a little girl. I know it's not what you wanted but I just want to offer you some support.
I'm not sure about the 9oz thing, how far along are you?
And breech means that bub is bum down instead of head down, they still have time to move into head down but if she doesn't move before your due date or when you go into labour they will probably make you have a c section ( unless you can find someone that will let you have a breech birth, it is possible ) 
Lots of :hugs: Hun. If you don't mind I'd love to follow you on the rest of your pregnany to keep you company and offer support.
I'm not even pregnant yet ( miscarried in feb ) and in the TWW now. Hoping we caught the egg!


----------



## Misscalais

Also do you have a scan pic to show us Hun?


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

[URL=https://s695.photobucket.com/user/KRAZYBLU09/media/IMG_20130417_202336_zpsc1c57930.jpg.html][IMG]https://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv313/KRAZYBLU09/IMG_20130417_202336_zpsc1c57930.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

Misscalais said:


> Oh Hun, I'm sorry you didn't get your son :(
> But congrats on a little girl. I know it's not what you wanted but I just want to offer you some support.
> I'm not sure about the 9oz thing, how far along are you?
> And breech means that bub is bum down instead of head down, they still have time to move into head down but if she doesn't move before your due date or when you go into labour they will probably make you have a c section ( unless you can find someone that will let you have a breech birth, it is possible )
> Lots of :hugs: Hun. If you don't mind I'd love to follow you on the rest of your pregnany to keep you company and offer support.
> I'm not even pregnant yet ( miscarried in feb ) and in the TWW now. Hoping we caught the egg!

Awe well thank you I would definitely like that. I am feeling a little better now that I have bought a pink outfit lol. Hubby is excited and happy along with everyone I know so that helps a lot.

I will have my FX for your BFP this month!!!! I will be looking for updates :)


----------



## Misscalais

Mrs.Impatient said:


> Awe well thank you I would definitely like that. I am feeling a little better now that I have bought a pink outfit lol. Hubby is excited and happy along with everyone I know so that helps a lot.
> 
> I will have my FX for your BFP this month!!!! I will be looking for updates :)

Yep that's definitely a girl :) that's such a good shot too.
No worries Hun, it's always nice to have someone to talk to.
I also went out and bought a blue outfit when I found out I was pregnant with DS2 and it made me feel a lot better.


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

Misscalais said:


> Yep that's definitely a girl :) that's such a good shot too.
> No worries Hun, it's always nice to have someone to talk to.
> I also went out and bought a blue outfit when I found out I was pregnant with DS2 and it made me feel a lot better.

Yes it is....there was no denying that it was girl after I saw this. 
I am hoping me and DH can keep trying and eventually get our boy. 
LOL buying is the cure for everything haha. Depression,anger everything.


----------



## maybebaby3

Oh Hun I'm sorry! If only we could swap! I know how you feel :hugs: I'm sure your DD will love having a baby sister though xxx

Breech is bottom down not head down but that's normal for this gestation xxx


----------



## motherofboys

I think it does help to buy something in the colour you are getting. I've seen some blue stuff that I might buy although I don't really need anything . I don't know for sure yet though so haven't bought anything.


----------



## maybebaby3

Yeah I went out and bought 2 blue outfits but wistfully kept looking at pink stuff :dohh:


----------



## dollych

Aww hun I'm so sorry you didn't get you're boy. I was exactly like you after I had my scan and found out I was having another boy, it does get better and you will forget about your GD when she is here xxxx


----------



## motherofboys

I used to wander around the girls section for as long as I did the boys section every time I went shopping for ages after having my last. For months now I've managed to avoid the girls sections and will continue to stay away from them until I have a reason to go there.


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

maybebaby3 said:


> Yeah I went out and bought 2 blue outfits but wistfully kept looking at pink stuff :dohh:

I am doing the same thing....every time I go shopping I glance at the boy things and my heart kind of melts a little.


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

dollych said:


> Aww hun I'm so sorry you didn't get you're boy. I was exactly like you after I had my scan and found out I was having another boy, it does get better and you will forget about your GD when she is here xxxx

I was hoping the tech was wrong because she only took a quick 5 second glance but I guess that is just how obvious it was. I am already starting to get over it though, I love her so much already and DH couldn't be happier. DD is so over the moon,she talks to the baby and is so anxious for her to be born. It helps a lot with the coping process that everyone is so on board.


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

motherofboys said:


> I used to wander around the girls section for as long as I did the boys section every time I went shopping for ages after having my last. For months now I've managed to avoid the girls sections and will continue to stay away from them until I have a reason to go there.

Awe I am sorry, I completely feel your pain. How do you manage to stay away from the girl aisle??? I always go to the boy section its like a curse or something lol. I was so disappointed at first I asked DH if we could dress her in boy clothes for about a week, But of course he said no haha. It would have been kind of weird and would not have helped me move on at all so I am glad.


----------



## maybebaby3

Little girls are much more fun to dress up! The boy sections are so boring!


----------



## motherofboys

Until I fell pregnant I had convinced myself that I was never going to have a girl anyway. I didn't think I was ever going to fall pregnant again so definitely no girl. I just refuse to go into those sections and when looking on line I wont click girl. Its been hard though.


----------

